# ipad et applestore



## moi972 (24 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
j'ai un ipad2 3G, et j'ai crée un compte icloud: abcdefg@me.com, qui est devenu mon ID apple. lors de ma première connexion à apple store j'ai précisé que j'étais en France et j'ai donné cet ID Apple; Apple store me reconnait mais m'indique que mon ID ne me permet de me connecter que sur l'applestore US, alors que je veux être sur l'applestore français !!!!
comment faire svp ???
merci d'avance


----------



## moi972 (25 Février 2012)

J'ai crée un nouvel identifiant


----------

